# Khuli Loach



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a good resource site to learn more about these please? I'm interested in possibly picking up three of them, but would like to learn more about them before I do so.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-kuhlii

and 

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/freshwater/loaches/kuhliloach.html

are both good sources


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

See I got some problems which they links which you provided. I have three Kuhli Loaches and been searching for two more and am always looking for information on them to see how they should be handled.

The first website said the water temp should be Temperature: 78 - 82ºF (25.5 - 28ºC) 

The Second website says: 72-78 degrees Fahrenheit (22-26 degrees Centigrade). Kuhlis prefer cooler water, around 75, although they will tolerate up to about 78 well. Temps of 80 or over are not appreciated for long periods of time. 


So which one is right?

I have my tank between 79-80F


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you very much for the links! I think I am defienetly going to get three of them for my tank, and see how that works out. Just need to wait on the plants to grow in some more.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Suess00 said:


> See I got some problems which they links which you provided. I have three Kuhli Loaches and been searching for two more and am always looking for information on them to see how they should be handled.
> 
> The first website said the water temp should be Temperature: 78 - 82ºF (25.5 - 28ºC)
> 
> ...


I am vouching for the loaches.com to shell out well detailed facts. Kuhlis can tolerate temperature as high as 28 degrees Celsius.


----------

